# Frogg Toggs



## millonario (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi all. I'm preparing for the colder weather and looking for wet weather gear. And yes, I did a search on the topic and it was very helpful. Thank you all for your input on this topic in the past. Whilst doing some interwebs research I stumbled upon a wet weather clothing manufacturer called Frogg Toggs.

I like the sound and look of these:

http://www.froggtoggsraingear.com/FroggLeggs.shtm

and these:

http://www.froggtoggsraingear.com/ProAdvantage.shtm

it's possible to buy the bibs separately

Only problem is, I cant find any online merchants that ship to OZ with the exception of expensive e-bay sales. Has anyone bought any Frogg Toggs gear successfully, and do you like it? If I get desperate I'll get it from ebay but if I can get a deal somewhere else all the better!


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

I have heard of a mob in the US which specialises in shipping items overseas where the seller doesn't actually provide that service. Not sure of there name, but I know they exist. Pretty sure that's how Aussies are getting gear in so cheap from 6pm.com and then flogging it off on eBay.


----------



## millonario (Feb 20, 2012)

Scum. I actually found the solution as it turns out. Oh well, It had been a while since I had posted anyway...


----------



## gbc (Feb 16, 2012)

Try your local hunting store/gun exchange etc. The brand you have found is very popular amongst those of us who also hunt.


----------



## millonario (Feb 20, 2012)

AAAAhhh. Yeah I thought so by from the look of their Camo stuff. It's not just for fashion is it?


----------



## gbc (Feb 16, 2012)

How fashionable it may be is unfortunately directly proportionate to how many episodes 'swamp people' one has recorded...... :lol:

Try explaining to an inbred that a deer doesn't see colour anyway......


----------



## Bludymick (Apr 5, 2012)

gbc said:


> How fashionable it may be is unfortunately directly proportionate to how many episodes 'swamp people' one has recorded...... :lol:
> 
> Try explaining to an inbred that a deer doesn't see colour anyway......


I used to get paid to wear cammo 
I hated the look , was glad to get discharged and wear normal looking clothes
Fashion BAH


----------



## millonario (Feb 20, 2012)

Bludymick said:


> gbc said:
> 
> 
> > How fashionable it may be is unfortunately directly proportionate to how many episodes 'swamp people' one has recorded...... :lol:
> ...





gbc said:


> How fashionable it may be is unfortunately directly proportionate to how many episodes 'swamp people' one has recorded...... :lol:
> 
> Try explaining to an inbred that a deer doesn't see colour anyway......


 :lol: Solid gold lads.

Ever tried to taste camo tho? http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_7xGESFZ0NC8/SoLC6cGJSnI/AAAAAAAACsE/jO0IHoi3aFw/s1600-h/12494003511.jpg

Also, there GOOD camo: http://supportyourlocalgunfighter.com/wp-content/uploads/Catherine-Bell-camo.jpg

But, there is also BAD camo: http://i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc462/MrEs_photos/girls 15/posted/eden_mor001_114.jpg


----------



## gbc (Feb 16, 2012)

There are two great reasons why I liked JAG......


----------



## millonario (Feb 20, 2012)

gbc said:


> There are two great reasons why I liked JAG......


I'm with you on that point. She hasn't aged real well tho. Saw her in a recent TV movie and she had collagen and a plethora of other cosmetic procedures. Oh well..


----------



## Zonbie (Aug 24, 2009)

Hello Dan.

i too have been looking for a cost effective way to get some of these gadgets.

Did you end up finding a reseller, or whatever method to get on board for a good price? Would you care to share?

Regards, Steve.


----------



## millonario (Feb 20, 2012)

Zonbie said:


> Hello Dan.
> 
> i too have been looking for a cost effective way to get some of these gadgets.
> 
> ...


Hi Steve. I was directed to foggtoggsraingear.com by froggtoggs.com. Apparently an authorised reseller. I also tried cabelas and ebay but cabelas were way to pricy and wouldn't deliver anyway and ebay was prohibitively expensive for this stuff. also no seller had all the stuff I wanted in the one ebay store. They have quoted me $55 p&h for an order $109 consisting of bibs, jacket and frogg leggs over pant waterproof footwear. If it keeps me dry (all bets are off if I go in the drink) I would say that is a fair price.


----------



## Zonbie (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks Cobber.

Yeah, it does look the goods to me as well. I think I will give 'em a burl............

Thanks for the heads-up


----------



## millonario (Feb 20, 2012)

Zonbie said:


> Thanks Cobber.
> 
> Yeah, it does look the goods to me as well. I think I will give 'em a burl............
> 
> Thanks for the heads-up


It is a bit of a process to get an order set up. To save some time, email them with what you want and your paypal username and postal address. Doing so will save you about a week of emailing. They'll send an invoice to your paypal account and bobs your unkle.


----------



## millonario (Feb 20, 2012)

Zonbie said:


> Thanks Cobber.
> 
> Yeah, it does look the goods to me as well. I think I will give 'em a burl............
> 
> Thanks for the heads-up


It is a bit of a process to get an order set up. To save some time, email them with what you want and your paypal username and postal address. Doing so will save you about a week of emailing. They'll send an invoice to your paypal account and bobs your unkle.


----------



## millonario (Feb 20, 2012)

My order finally arrived this morning! The boots are great. Think - adjustable soft/flexible gum boots. AND with the added benefit of not being cumbersome. The bibs are really roomy. I get a very attractive wedgie and the packed lunch features prominently in the front too. Hello ladies ;-) The jacket is a bit short but is paired with bibs, so not an issue. It all feels heavy duty thankfully, however, I hope they can take the inevitable beating kayaking will dish out. It just so happens I have a day off tomoz...think I'll go down to Googong and test them out.


----------

